# Has anyone heard of ALPEMIX



## paulboca (Dec 6, 2003)

Received a phone call from someone claiming that I had problems with my computer and he is going to fix it. That I should download alpemix.exe and run the program. Does anyone know if this is legit (I doubt it)?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

its a scam
in the UK been going on for years and they claim to be from

BT 
MS
Windows

they usally use AMMYY which has a remote tool - so they can gain access and load the PC with virus/malware- they also show you the errors and ask for money to fix, one of my clients they wanted to send an engineer around for £300

They often drop a time bomb malware on the PC- which then later brings up a message - in UK with a police notice and it asks for a fee to unlock

noone is going to call you and tell you they have seen issues on your PC over the phone line



> Has anyone heard of ALPEMIX


having said all that - I have not heard of them and it maybe something different in the US

But it looks like the same thing a remote software to gain access to your PC

and the company is usually legit - they just use the software

this is what AMMYY has put on their website
http://www.ammyy.com/en/admin_mu.html

if you search AMMYY on google - you will see lots of info about this scam


----------



## Miya (Oct 28, 2012)

Hang up on them or better yet ask a TON of dumb questions . Or just tell them to hang on and lay the phone down walk away and let them just wait and wait and wait.


----------

